# Show me the differance between Black and Tan, Black and Cream, Black and Red, ETC!



## hmasummers (Mar 26, 2013)

Just wondering what the differences in colors are on puppies between black and tan, black and red, black and silver, and black and cream! Show me your pictures!!


----------



## GusGus (Oct 24, 2012)

I have a Black/Silver adult


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

Black/Red


----------



## NorCalGSD (Oct 15, 2012)

So here was Buddy at 10wks and then again at 7months


----------



## BAN-ONE (Feb 26, 2013)

Here is my guy at 8 weeks Blk/tan


----------



## hmasummers (Mar 26, 2013)

Is mine black and tan or black and red? I included pictures of her parents as well!!


----------



## hmasummers (Mar 26, 2013)

And wowza you guys have beautiful pups and dogs!!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

look at my avatar. my dog is blk&red.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Holly, your pup is black and tan.


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

I would call my shepherd mix black and tan. (shepherd, chow, poodle). The GSD to me is more black and buff or cream color. On a side note the little black and white dog and the shepherd mix have the same parents.


----------



## hmasummers (Mar 26, 2013)

Castlemaid said:


> Holly, your pup is black and tan.


Thanks just wanted confirmation!! LOL!!:blush:


----------



## DWP (Mar 31, 2011)

*Mine*

Blac & Red and of course a white one.


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

doggiedad said:


> look at my avatar. my dog is blk&red.


Your dog is gorgeous =)


----------

